# Need a Fountain for a 1/2 acre pond



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings All,

I am lookin for a cheap pond fountain to get by for a couple months then I can buy a good one. Any ideas. Will go with a used one if price is right.
Jim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact these guys and see what they have. Not sure but they may have a used one for sale:

http://www.atac.cc/


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just go to lowes buy a sumersable sump pump put a plastic pipe on it ,smash the out going side and you got a spray. cheap set up. get fancy and glue a bunch of fitings together .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Adjusting the spray to move water horizontally across the surface will do more good than spraying it up in the air.

Maybe you can rent an aerator from a fish farm?


----------

